# SCB Boats Inc. Recon



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

The wait is over! The first SCB Boats Inc. Recon has been delivered! 

Check it out!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty slick. Quantos?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Really nice !!!! Congrats on your new line of boats.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice.....like the aluminum work and design on the seat base

Congrats


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Really nice!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

This was a really fun boat to work on. Already have two more started.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What's the price? And performance with the Yamaha?


----------



## TA_Fab (Aug 20, 2016)

Good looking rig!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

So SCB is back with Eric?


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

dk2429 said:


> So SCB is back with Eric?


No owned and built by shallow sport now


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

grinderman said:


> No owned and built by shallow sport now


I know that but I thought I saw something about SCB going back to Eric


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> I know that but I thought I saw something about SCB going back to Eric


ESCB and Simmons Custom Rigging belong to Eric, I believe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

ES Custom Boats now


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations! Very nice!!


----------



## TheBeardedFisherman (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks so good. Interested on top speed with the yamaha 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

Very good looking boat. I personally don't think you are benefiting from keeping the SCB logo on the side......Shallow Sport boats have a good identity and have been well regarded for their quality for many years....Since you are making them now, If it were me I would call it a Shallow Sport Recon, and Shallow Sport Stingray for the other hull.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

62 mph was what we got with the 250SHO on this set up.

We will have the next one with a 250SHO and top drive in the next few weeks, going to do a bunch of prop testing including TRP!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Redboat said:


> Very good looking boat. I personally don't think you are benefiting from keeping the SCB logo on the side......Shallow Sport boats have a good identity and have been well regarded for their quality for many years....Since you are making them now, If it were me I would call it a Shallow Sport Recon, and Shallow Sport Stingray for the other hull.


I ditto that!!

Looks awesome and those running number ain't too shabby.


----------



## North Cut (Oct 11, 2016)

redboat said:


> very good looking boat. I personally don't think you are benefiting from keeping the scb logo on the side......shallow sport boats have a good identity and have been well regarded for their quality for many years....since you are making them now, if it were me i would call it a shallow sport recon, and shallow sport stingray for the other hull.


^^^^ this ^^^^


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep I was wondering myself why not just build these as new shallow sport models instead of SCB. Everyone knows about the change in builder by now


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

For what it is worth I agree call them Shallow Sports...Your name has a great reputation in Texas, be proud of that and put it on the side of that great looking boat.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a good looking boat.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Redboat said:


> Very good looking boat. I personally don't think you are benefiting from keeping the SCB logo on the side......Shallow Sport boats have a good identity and have been well regarded for their quality for many years....Since you are making them now, If it were me I would call it a Shallow Sport Recon, and Shallow Sport Stingray for the other hull.


Yep!


----------



## lazuras_dc (Dec 10, 2014)

Whats the price point on these bad boys


----------



## jmbapp (Aug 28, 2015)

lazuras_dc said:


> Whats the price point on these bad boys


"More than you can afford pal, Ferrari"... jk

Jason


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Coastline Marine said:


> 62 mph was what we got with the 250SHO on this set up.
> 
> We will have the next one with a 250SHO and top drive in the next few weeks, going to do a bunch of prop testing including TRP!


That's nutz!! Wave when you pass me at 62 mph! I'll still be putting along with the rest of the easy-goers. :smile:


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

For those asking about pricing on the Recon or Stingray, give us a call here at the factory and we would be happy to discuss design options as well as give you a quote. 

956-233-9489


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Redboat said:


> Very good looking boat. I personally don't think you are benefiting from keeping the SCB logo on the side......Shallow Sport boats have a good identity and have been well regarded for their quality for many years....Since you are making them now, If it were me I would call it a Shallow Sport Recon, and Shallow Sport Stingray for the other hull.


I would have to agree ^^^
Heck, isn't Shallow Sport owned by the *Hudson family*? They have been involved with quality boats for 50 years haven't they?

This is sincere on my part, not trying to stir up.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea something like:

"If it's not SS it's probably some more of the ES drama BS...."

Catchy right?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

That boat ran great. Bumped 62 while loaded with fuel ran steady at 58 easily. Lots of stuff not seen under those hatches and deck we have added. Cole at coastline should be getting his boat soon. Can't wait to see what he does with it.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What was added? Structural items or just options?


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

SS didn't just buy the molds, they bought the name recognition. Ford buys Fiat, doesn't call the new Fiat Spider the Ford Spider. People like the prestige of the SCB. Count me in the column that likes them called SCB.


----------



## Redboat (Nov 26, 2014)

barronj said:


> SS didn't just buy the molds, they bought the name recognition. Ford buys Fiat, doesn't call the new Fiat Spider the Ford Spider. People like the prestige of the SCB. Count me in the column that likes them called SCB.


You certainly are entitled to your opinion....but FYI Fiat owns Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep....nothing to do with Ford.....and Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep still made at Chrysler/Dodge/Jeep factories....
SCB factory no longer exists, and now there is obvious brand confusion with the new Simmons boat company....confusion not good in the marketplace....not good for Brands.....No confusion with the Shallow Sport brand or reputation....I wish all the best


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Good points.


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Are the recon and Stingray foam filled now?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Hardwired said:


> Are the recon and Stingray foam filled now?


Recon is foam filled with closed cell foam and comes standard with dual 43 gallon plastic tanks.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Stingray*



Hardwired said:


> Are the recon and Stingray foam filled now?


Not many boats are foam filled!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

This original one was not. Think this happened today. Hope all ok


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh dang!! What happened??


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I was told it was this, and not a plug


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ouch, Now that is a keeper, not looking to good.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> I was told it was this, and not a plug


What did they hit?


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Pros and cons of being able to go 80 MPH on the water! LOL 

Hope all is safe and Eric can fix the boat like new!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Them there SCB's sure do sink a lot.....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok guys lets keep this with the new SCB.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

yellowskeeter said:


> I was told it was this, and not a plug


That'll buff right out.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Anybody know what happened? And where?


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

if that boat were foam filled would it have made it home?


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Foam*



sheldonasvoboda said:


> if that boat were foam filled would it have made it home?


There are not very many boats out there that are foam filled, it's not required so very few manufactures do it.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

even if its not a requirement, seems like it wouldn't hurt. I'm sure this has been discussed in depth, 
Im glad to hear that the new Recons will have foam flotation, just seems safer to me.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

These boats are freaking awesome!! But... Honest question... 
What difference will foam floatation do? Really? What If you are doing 80 and hit something under water.. Understand that things happen even to the best boat captain... You'll probably be dead or have a broken neck or back.. 
Yeah.. The boat might still float... What good does that do for you?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What ever happened with these SCB made by shallowsport? Are there any more built?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> What ever happened with these SCB made by shallowsport? Are there any more built?


They are in production and have a very nice website to look at also, I checked it out earlier, very impressive!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Make your way to the Houston boat show this weekend and find out! Three of our boats are there two recons and one stingray. We will have another recon and stingray out of the mold very soon. Check out the http://www.scbboats.com/ website for more info on them.


----------

